# Western Flyer X-53 parts?



## MaxGlide (Oct 21, 2010)

I think these parts would fit on a men's WF X 53. He's only asking $125.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/2016340567.html


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 29, 2010)

*X-53 link changed*

He's re-posted his ad. I bet he'd take less.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/2031760236.html

Would these parts not fit on a boy's x-53? I've seen the chain guard go for that much. The rear rack, fenders, fork should part out?

Wayne


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 29, 2010)

I talked to the guy but haven't seen the bike in person.  I wanted it for the rear reflector but he is using it for another bike he has.  If someone goes for it, make sure you're getting the bike as shown in the pics...


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 30, 2010)

Ha! I talked to him also about the rear reflector, told me the same thing. i have a boys X-53. Would've been cool to have a lady's to match..... looks kinda rusty though...

Wayne


----------

